# Low pH high Kh



## Fish Whisper

Anyone know why a my 10g tank has a pH of only 7.5
when the kh is at of 240ppm or ~14 dkh?

And how do I bump up pH, as pH boosters are basically baking soda isn't it that increase kh, (trying to not have kh around 9-11)

Its been cycled for nearly 2 month now lots of green and purple plants growing on the live rock.


current parameters
Zero ammonia
zero Nitrite
~10 ppm Nitrate
pH 7.5
kh is at of 240ppm or ~14 dkh


----------



## MadgicBug

I assume this is a SW tank...PH boost is just KH, but there are 2 parts in that equation (not GH) which I can't remember.

for 10gal, it would be easier to do it via water changes. The salt mix ph is around 8.3 ish. It could be some buffering capacity or carbonate got used up during the cycling process.


----------



## EDGE

pH is also affected by hydrogen ion and hydroxide ion. 

more hydrogen ion = lower pH
more hydroxide ion = higher pH

baking soda is pH buffering.

pH up and pH down are corrosive chemicals. Ideally, if people want A low kH level, pH up and pH down is the way to go. 
Some chemical we add, mainly fertilizer (Ca, Mg, etc), can sway the H and OH ion in one way or the other unless they have been adjusted to be pH bias. i.e. high pH, low pH, or pH stable, etc. The good side of buying fertilizer made tailored for aquariums, or specific water parameter is they are adjusted for certain pH range.


----------



## fkshiu

What's your calcium and magnesium levels? You can't discuss KH without reference to Ca and Mg.

Also, what are you using to measure pH and KH?


----------



## Algae Beater

fkshiu said:


> What's your calcium and magnesium levels? You can't discuss KH without reference to Ca and Mg.
> 
> Also, what are you using to measure pH and KH?


Bingo!

keeping Ca, Mg and KH all in line means there is no physical way pH can be out of check.


----------



## Fish Whisper

EDGE said:


> pH is also affected by hydrogen ion and hydroxide ion.
> 
> more hydrogen ion = lower pH
> more hydroxide ion = higher pH
> 
> baking soda is pH buffering.
> 
> pH up and pH down are corrosive chemicals. Ideally, if people want A low kH level, pH up and pH down is the way to go.
> Some chemical we add, mainly fertilizer (Ca, Mg, etc), can sway the H and OH ion in one way or the other unless they have been adjusted to be pH bias. i.e. high pH, low pH, or pH stable, etc. The good side of buying fertilizer made tailored for aquariums, or specific water parameter is they are adjusted for certain pH range.


I thought the Carbonate would combine with the Hydrogen ion, to sway the ratio of H+ to OH-.

What basically I had added from day 1 were:
-Prime
-Instant Ocean
-Live rock
-  Tap water
-Shrimp pellets just for fun

Fertilizers, Do you mean like Buffers? If so i was afraid that it would lead to even higher Kh, while bringing up the pH.


----------



## Fish Whisper

fkshiu said:


> What's your calcium and magnesium levels? You can't discuss KH without reference to Ca and Mg.
> 
> Also, what are you using to measure pH and KH?


Test Strip, but i did bring in a sample to IPU for liquid test and the readings that i posted above, so far consist ant with test strip but more accurate.


----------



## Fish Whisper

Just performed a 50% water change and tested the "new" water after adding prime and Instant ocean salt,
Sality at ~1.022ish
pH ~8.0ish
kh 180to 240ppm (10to14)

pH seams to be fine but Kh still seams little on the high side as i was told from lfs that it should be around 7 for instant ocean.

Anyone ever have any problems with instant ocean? for high kh?

Besides another water change which i plan to do in a couple days, and other suggestion to fix this.

Also any suggestion for a cheap accurate water test kit appropriate for a 10g nano ? FOWLR.

And is calcium and magnium needed in that test kit?


----------



## fkshiu

Prepare to do some reading:

Low pH: Causes and Cures by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

Calcium and Alkalinity by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Fish Whisper

*Next step*



fkshiu said:


> Prepare to do some reading:
> 
> Low pH: Causes and Cures by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
> 
> Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
> 
> Calcium and Alkalinity by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


Awesome read,

So to over simplify,

Step 1
the CO2 build up is one possible reason for low pH and high alkalinity.
And to correct this is I opened my window (first time in...months) and open the lid of my canopy to allow CO2 to dissipate.

Step 2
My GH, is reading 180ppm or about 10 dh ( this is the max limit of my test strip reading).
I figure i' take my water in to be tested, and probably get some Liquid calcium to tie up the Bicarbonate and carbonate that is causing the high kh, and will also increase pH.

Is this the right approach? any advice from the salt water keepers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fish Whisper

Just need to figure out which type of Calicuim to add now. 
probally the calcium hydroxide

Calcuim chloride
Ca++ + 2Cl- + H2O + CO2 ---> CaCO3 (insol.) + 2Cl- + 2H+ 

calcium hydroxide

Ca++ + 2OH- + CO2 ---> CaCO3 (insol.) + H2O


----------



## fkshiu

I'd open up the top and windows first. Then I'd check your Ca and Mg levels. If you need to raise Ca, calcium hydroxide (AKA kalkwasser) is a good commonly available method that you drip in to replace evaporated water. There are many options and considerations, but find out where your levels are at first.

Here's some more reading:
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/chem.htm

And an online calculator of how much to add if your using non-commercial formulations:
Reef Chemistry Calculator


----------



## Fish Whisper

*Fish finally*

Update Just went into J&L and got a water test done,

ph @ 7.7 from 7.6
Alkalinity at 10 dkh/3.6 meq/L from 14dkh/5 meq/L
Calcium @ 370ppm
Magnesium @950 ppm

I was told this was in the normal range so i finally got some fish and shrimp and snails!

smokey angel
Blood shrimp
2-cleaner snails

Also picked up Reef advantage Calcium...Calcium chloride i believe to be added in during waterchanges.

Thank you all for so much information!

_Soon to add link to <Tank Journal#2>_


----------



## apexifd

you can dose a bit more magnesium and bring it up to 1350ppm. 

I have my tank @
pH 8.2 day 7.8 night
calcium 460
alk 10kdh
mag... dunno but should be good, considering I have stable cal and alk level.

although I am going to have SPS dominating tank.


----------



## Fish Whisper

apexifd said:


> you can dose a bit more magnesium and bring it up to 1350ppm.
> 
> I have my tank @
> pH 8.2 day 7.8 night
> calcium 460
> alk 10kdh
> mag... dunno but should be good, considering I have stable cal and alk level.
> 
> although I am going to have SPS dominating tank.


I was hoping the Reef advantage Calcium would bring up the Magnesium along with the calcium, as there was a side not about magnesium when using the reef calcium calculator.

_
Results for Calcium
Ca Increase: 75 ppm
Water Vol: 2 liters
Using:
SeaChem Reef Adv. Ca (Dry)
Will Require:
or: 0.1 tsps;
0.4 grms;
0 oz
Effect in PH: Minimal.
Balanced Alk is:
4.45 meq/l at 450 ppm Ca
NOTES:This also adds Magnesium and Strontium. Check that your addition to correct Calcium will not excessively rise Magnesium. Dissolve it in RO/DI or distilled water before dosing. Do not dose all at once although it may be ok, do not increase more than 25 ppm/day. Dose 1/3 to 1/2 and the next day test, check your levels and then dose another portion._


----------

